
Establishing a Secure Password Generator for Your Website - Charles_Stover
https://medium.com/p/establishing-a-secure-password-generator-for-your-user-base-f7c0814b152a
======
bufferoverflow
This is a horrible horrible article, because it gives horrible insecure
advice. You should never use Math.random for password generation.

Use Crypto.getRandomValues() instead

------
ohiovr
I am using pwgen, any reason I shouldn't?

